# Texas Meetup, Y'all~



## Vanilladam (Jun 21, 2015)

[h=2]â˜…   â˜…   â˜…   
Hey y'all![/h] So here's the sad truth, I missed "Furry Fiesta"!
(cue the dramatic music hahaha!)
It would have been my first fur convention EVER and I got too nervous to go!
So, now I want to make an active effort to host a meet up in or around the Dallas/Fort Worth area!
We could play some video games, eat some snacks, wander around one of the shopping districts, etc.

So, let's plan something soon!

[h=2]â˜…   â˜…   â˜…[/h]


----------



## Drexel97 (Jun 21, 2015)

Hey man if i were in the Lone Star State I'd be game. I'm just too far away and my work schedule is just a little too crazy. but make sure to post some pictures on FA if it all works out! I'll follow you. good luck!


----------



## RedSavage (Jun 21, 2015)

I think there's already an Arlington Fur Meet on the second Sunday of every month. Maybe first? Let me ask my friends.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 21, 2015)

And there's the third Saturday meet in Plano. And another convention held at the end of next month.


----------



## RedSavage (Jun 21, 2015)

Okay thats the second sunday of every month at SJ Stoval Park in Arlington. It's pretty decent size.


----------



## TigressFirefeather (Jun 21, 2015)

Lol ugh and none of those are anywhere near Houston!! Maybe someday I'll have the gas and time to make it up there to meet y'all!! c:


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 21, 2015)

Sounds nice, I don't know of anything "furry" in San Antonio.


----------



## Vanilladam (Jun 21, 2015)

Drexel97 said:


> Hey man if i were in the Lone Star State I'd be game. I'm just too far away and my work schedule is just a little too crazy. but make sure to post some pictures on FA if it all works out! I'll follow you. good luck!



Awe! Yea, I guess from where you are it _would_ be quite a drive!
Well, who knows! Maybe if we become friends, we can hang out in the future!


----------



## Vanilladam (Jun 21, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Okay thats the second sunday of every month at SJ Stoval Park in Arlington. It's pretty decent size.



Oh! Neat-o! Thanks for the information~ I'll definitely have to check it out!


----------



## Vanilladam (Jun 21, 2015)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Sounds nice, I don't know of anything "furry" in San Antonio.



Yeaaaaa, i don't think I've heard of anything specifically furry in San Antonio either. ;T

However, I bet there are fur meet-ups at SanJapan! ;D


----------



## Vanilladam (Jun 21, 2015)

TigressFirefeather said:


> Lol ugh and none of those are anywhere near Houston!! Maybe someday I'll have the gas and time to make it up there to meet y'all!! c:



Awe! You know, I've never actually been to Houston! 
I've heard the sunsets are spectacular tho~

Well, maybe some day in the future, we can all hang out! c:


----------



## Vanilladam (Jun 21, 2015)

DarrylWolf said:


> And there's the third Saturday meet in Plano. And another convention held at the end of next month.



Oh? What convention is being held?!


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Jun 21, 2015)

There's a furmeet called Furry Siesta that's going to be at Furry Fiesta's old Hotel from July 31st till Aug 1st. Unfortunately, I don't think I can make it this year but if it's successful enough they hold it again next year I hope to be there.

Also check out TexasFurs on FA: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/texasfurs/ They sometimes post events that are happening around the state in their journals.


----------



## RedSavage (Jun 21, 2015)

Vanilladam dont double, triple, or quad post. Use multi-quote and edit your old comment if needed.


----------



## TigressFirefeather (Jun 21, 2015)

Vanilladam said:


> Awe! You know, I've never actually been to Houston!
> I've heard the sunsets are spectacular tho~
> 
> Well, maybe some day in the future, we can all hang out! c:



The sunsets and amazing storms are what keep me in Houston lol 
That'd be awesome, we should all plan a HUGE central meetup well in advance and try to all make it! Dallas isn't too terribly far in the grand scheme of things, but it's too far to be able to get out there anytime soon!


----------



## Vanilladam (Jun 21, 2015)

ArmorcladCoyote said:


> There's a furmeet called Furry Siesta that's going to be at Furry Fiesta's old Hotel from July 31st till Aug 1st. Unfortunately, I don't think I can make it this year but if it's successful enough they hold it again next year I hope to be there.
> 
> Also check out TexasFurs on FA: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/texasfurs/ They sometimes post events that are happening around the state in their journals.



Thank you for the information, Armorclad! I'll have to check into going to Siesta!
It's unfortunate you won't be able to attend! I could've thanked you for the information in furson! Hahahaha!



RedSavage said:


> Vanilladam dont double, triple, or quad post. Use multi-quote and edit your old comment if needed.



Noted. Apologies, Red~



TigressFirefeather said:


> The sunsets and amazing storms are what keep me in Houston lol
> That'd be awesome, we should all plan a HUGE central meetup well in advance and try to all make it! Dallas isn't too terribly far in the grand scheme of things, but it's too far to be able to get out there anytime soon!



We should definitely plan something! Send me a pm and we can discuss options!


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 21, 2015)

Vanilladam said:


> However, I bet there are fur meet-ups at *SanJapan*! ;D


I will not subject myself to SanJapan.


----------



## BlitzCo (Jun 22, 2015)

Nothing near or around Abilene.


brilliant


----------



## Vanilladam (Jun 23, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Nothing near or around Abilene.
> 
> 
> brilliant



I visit Abilene pretty often actually! I have some family there!


----------



## Birdkisses (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm probably stopping by FurrySiesta..won't know anyone tho! Im so close it'd be a shame not to go haha.


----------

